# Cronic Active Hepatitis



## Scotty's Mom (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Everyone:









I'm very new to this forum. So I hope that I am posting in the right thread.



Scotty is my 5 1/2 year old Maltese. 













Scotty has a beautifully sweet temperment. Walks at my heels and never runs away or barks uncontrolably.


He lived with my husband and I until I left two years ago. When I left my husband --- Scotty stayed with him as Scotty was closest to him. They were inseprable (He took Scotty with him everywhere) ... Little did I know, that this past year my ex began a downward spiral - began taking drugs and lost his job.







About 2 months ago I was able to rescue him from my exhusband -- after finding out that he had been feeding him nothing but MacDonalds cheeseburgers for 6 months..because according to him --- that was all that Scotty would eat!!







. --- After obtaining custody (with the help of the local p/d) I brought him to my vet for a full check up -- while he apeared to be in good health, I asked for a battery of tests to be run. Everything checked as normal except for his ALT which was showing at 746 --- sonograms and a biopsy was done and my vet diagnosed him as having Cronic Hepatitis. He says that while not cureable it will be manageble with diet
(Hills L/D dry and wet) and a medication regemine which I have started yesterday. The strange thing is that my Scotty is asymptomatic. He has given Scotty roughly a year to live his little life. 

I'm still so very much in shock over this. 

I guess what I want to do is to try and educate myself on this desease, can anyone help me? 


Scotty's Mom


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have no advice...just wanted to let you know that you and Scotty will be in my prayers.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this







I wish I had advice, but want you to know I will pray for Scotty!


----------



## Scotty's Mom (Apr 5, 2007)

Thankyou Betty and Paris and lillady.

I am determined to make him happy and comfortable. 
Scotty is very happy with Angus the Black even though the cat towers over him most of the time.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I found this little blurp:

I find treatment of this disease quite difficult because no medicines I have encourage regeneration of the liver. Hospitalized dogs usually receive intravenous fluids and general supportive care. We often place them on antibiotics, anti-inflammatory agents and low protein diets. 
I often administer in addition drugs that seem to help dogs with copper-associated chronic hepatitis. Patients should have liver enzyme levels monitored for the rest of their lives.

I say thank God you got him when you did. At least you can make him comfortable and give him the care he needs. I lost my dog Corky at 2 1/2 yrs. to a liver shunt so I know how hard this can be. As long as he feels ok on the meds and diet, you are doing a good the right thing







Do you have more pics of Scotty?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a terribly sad situation poor little Scotty was in. Thank goodness you were diligent and rescued him from the hel! he was living in. I am not familiar with this disease but we have a vet on our board, LadyMontava, so hopefully she will see your thread. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Scotty.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so sorry this had to happen to ur poor guy...what meds is he on. i hope he is on some SAMe and Marin...these drugs tend to do some miracles in liver patients...ive seen it with my own eyes. also is he on any immunosuppressive drugs?



what did the biopsy say..was there cirrosis? some cases can respond to therapy...so it depends on how progressed his condition is.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry that your little Scotty is ill but I'm sure glad that you have him so that you can take good care of him. Prayers are coming your way............................Pat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank goodness Jaimie saw this post. If anyone can help poor little Scotty, she can. Please listen to what she asks of you. If anyone knows Malts, she does. God has helped you rescue Scotty, he will help you keep him for as long as possible. Our thoughts and prayers are always with you.


----------



## Scotty's Mom (Apr 5, 2007)

It does my heart so good to know that this board holds such loving and caring members. My vet has known Scotty since I first bought him (3 mos) --- I gave him to my then husband as an anniversary present.

The last two years have been a struggle with the courts granting him partial custody 6months at a time. But all that is over and because of the drug nonsense I was able to finally get Scotty back where he will be safe and cared for by Angus the Black and me. 

My vet had him for 10days in the hospital --- in early March (as I had to go away to Germany for Training - I work for Lufthansa Airlines) They had just recieved the results of the original lab work and found that his ALT was at 746. They did a sonogram --- but did not find anything remarkable at that time, He went ahead with intravenous, followed by drug therapy by mouth. The last three days there they redid the blood tests and found the levels decreased to 240. Dr. Munsell felt that it might have been a combination of bacteria and diet ... Scotty was found free of the abusive drug that my ex and his vile friends were taking. (Yes, I made him test for that --- I had to be sure) 

He gave him a prescription for Flagyl 250mg - 1/2 tablet once a day for 3 weeks --- then stopped it for 1 week and the blood tests where redone ---- back up to the high 700's again, but no vomiting --- no diarrhea -- and no swaying in his gait. In fact, during his stay then as well as his stay for 5 days (just last week) when I had to work in Houston --- he let Angus the Black (my 18mo. old black cat) visit with him. The team there has always been suprised that the two act more like "littermates" then mere cat and dog. Angus likes to wash Scotty ... and Scotty loves it for some reason. But I'm rambling here - sorry. 

This last time Scotty was at the hospital --- because the levels where so high again --- it was decided that the best thing to do was a biopsy. Here is where the diagnosis was made. He was given a shot of Vitamin K

Scotty weighs 10lbs /4 oz --- he stands 8.5 in from his shoulders and is 14in long from the neck to the begining of his tail.

So -- I took him home along with the following for the next month:

6 AM/Pre Breakfast - Denosyl SD4 90mg - 1 tablet - 12hours after the last meal the night before and 1 hour before breakfast. 


7 AM/Breakfast - 

1/4 can of Hills L/D wet food with 60mg of Ursodiol sprinkled into it along with his regular 
Aller G-3 oil capsule mixed in.
After that 
Clavamox 62.5/mg 1tablet

as much water as he will take --- which is about a 1/4 of a cup throughout the day if I'm lucky.

6pm/ Dinner - 

Hills L/D dry --- 1/2 cup mixed with 1/2 cup of warm water -- this is put into my bullet blender for 4 or 5 pulses to a rough oatmeal consistency to which I crush and mix in 1/4 tablet of Marin

(Scotty hates kibble this is the best way to get him to eat it.)

I am allowed to give him his "Greenies" 3 or 4 per week. 

afterwhich he gets 
Clavamox 62.5/mg 1tablet
Baytril 22/mg 1 tablet
Chlorpheniramine 4/mg 1/2 tablet (for his allergies)


I also have Metroclopramide 10/mg tablets -- if he gets the runs --- but that hasn't happened yet.

Scotty normally has two bm's a day --- but today he's had 3. --- they are soft but still well formed --- the color changes from a light gold to army green (is this something I should mention to the Vet?) 

How much water should he be ingesting? I've noticed that he sleeps 4 to 5 hours at a clip --- and has a burst of energy when he wakes --- chasing and being chased by Angus the Black. He loves to lie on his back while Angus washes him. 

here are a few more pictures of him 

Here he is a 5 months old. 










These were taken just after I got him out of the hospital the first time in March. 




















My Vet never mentioned cirrosis -- I'll ask. Just "Cronic Hepatiis" 

Scotty's Mom
Mariann


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that your baby has a problem. We will be here to support you in your quest to find something to help. My advice is to not give up. Get as much info as possible and do not be afraid to ask for a referral to a specialist, or to ask your vet to consult with a vet school. Perhaps there is a vet somewhere who is an expert in this illness......I am just so happy that little Scotty is back with you full time so that you can do whatever it takes.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mariann, do get some Marin for Scotty as Dr. Jaimie (yes, she's a vet! Aren't we lucky?) suggested. It really is amazing for liver damage and support. My Lady is epileptic and has been taking phenobarbital for almost seven years now which is very hard on the liver. I have been giving her milk thistle for almost the entire time. Much to my vet's amazement, her liver values are all still in the normal range after all this time.

I get mine from Entirely Pets. You'll only need 1/4 pill so one bottle will last several months.

http://entirelypets.stores.yahoo.net/marindog.html


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Prayers for Scotty







I'm so glad he is back safe in your care.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

believe me that denosyl and marin will work some wonders....ive seen it..i hope it does the same for ur scotty...keep us updated. the denosyl may change the color of his stool when he takes it b/c it has a special coating.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry little Scotty is sick, I pray that with your vet's and Jaimie's help he can get well really soon


----------



## Scotty's Mom (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you for all your encouraging words. Scotty seems to be pain free at the moment and seems to have a lot more energy although he does sleep soundly for 4 hours aat a clip and then has burst of energy when he wakes up. He wakes for about 2 to three hours then naps for another 4 this goes on most of the day and sleeps through the night --- he wakes at 7. As that is when Angus the Black decides that it is time for his "morning bath" and then proceeds to nuge him off the bed for a chase around. 


What is milk thistle? Should I add this? My vet has never heard of this therapy. 


Scotty's Mom
Mariann


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thank you for all your encouraging words. Scotty seems to be pain free at the moment and seems to have a lot more energy although he does sleep soundly for 4 hours aat a clip and then has burst of energy when he wakes up. He wakes for about 2 to three hours then naps for another 4 this goes on most of the day and sleeps through the night --- he wakes at 7. As that is when Angus the Black decides that it is time for his "morning bath" and then proceeds to nuge him off the bed for a chase around.
> 
> 
> What is milk thistle? Should I add this? My vet has never heard of this therapy.
> ...


Scotty's Mom, here are some threads about Milk Thistle. I'm glad you came here to SM. Apparently Milk Thistle is very, very good for the liver. Here are some links for you:

Liver Shunt: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...hl=Milk+Thistle

Marin for Liver Health: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...hl=Milk+Thistle

Had a Little Scare with Zoe: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...hl=Milk+Thistle

To Ease My Mind: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...hl=Milk+Thistle


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

technically u r using milk thistle...one of the active ingredients in your Marin is silybin which is the extract from milk thistle


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's some information on Milk Thistle:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...ilk_thistle.htm


----------



## Scotty's Mom (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone -- I hope that all your furbabys are doing welll 

I wanted to post an update --- It's been a month since Scotty was doagnosed with CAH
--- since then I've been educating myself and keeping up with the strict regimen of diet - sleep - meds and vitamins that my vet has suggested. --- Today was the Blood tests to check his ALT levels.

Scotty has gone from the high 700's to *220 * ---























Dr. Ron has changed the Clavamox down to half the dose daily (all other meds and vitamins will remain the same) and tomorrow Scotty will begin a score of something called _"pred"_ --- which I am told is a steriod. 

In the past weeks I've noticed that Scotty no longer runs and hides when breakfast or dinner is due. He throughly enjoys his food --- I've also noticed that he has longer bursts of energy and wants to play. 
His coat is looking much better (although his fur on his back still seems very dry, almost like bleached or over processed hair does) to the touch. 

He even tries to dominate _Angus - the Black_ now (instead of letting my "slightly opinionated" feline rule the roost ad nuseum







) ---- His eyes are bright and the red stain on his face have somehow disappeared. I've also noticed that he now holds his tail up when he walks instead of the normal droopiness. 

He is allowed a petite greenie as a snack now in the afternoon -- after his grooming and exercise. 


Thank you for all your support
Mariann


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, the poor little thing! He looks like such a sweetie. I'm so sorry this has happened. Maybe you might try a holistic vet too, in addition to his current treatment. It couldn't hurt. Good luck to you.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update! I am so happy to hear that he is doing better. He sounds happy and in a lot better health...poor little guy....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear the treatment is working so well! hopefully he will have much longer than estimated and he can live a happy life


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the wonderful update!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a wonderful update!














Hugs to little Scotty!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Im so sorry about Scotty.








You sound like a very good mommy.
I just want to say I'll be thinking and praying for your baby.
Also, sometime I notice my dogs poo is green after eatting greenies..I think that's ok.
It sounds like Scotty is happy!








p.s.He's very cute!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear Scotty is feeling better









Cathy


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear these news about your baby Scotty. He is so beautiful and I really wish you the best of luck, and hope that everything goes well. I read your update and it sounds like Scotty is doing well with treatment! Thank God!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so glad Scotty is responding so well to treatment! That is fantastic news!</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for the great update on Scotty, I am so pleased his results are better and also that he is feeling so much more like himself, that is wonderful news


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm so glad to read that your furbaby is doing better







You might also look into Denosyl/Sam-E...It has antioxidant properties that help protect the liver from further damage. Prayers are going out for your baby!


----------

